# Stella is 10 years old today :-)



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

She still loves playing like she is 2!





She is happy and healthy..just love her to pieces


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday to a lovely, lively, grand girl!:cake: Ms Stella is a "10," in every sense of the word. Wishing her many more years of great beauty and well-being!:birthday:


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My girl turned 8 years old today too ! They share a Birthday! No wonder they are so much alike. I love your whites, I wish my cream girl was white. She just looks dirty all the time. Happy Birthday Stella and Carley !


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday to a beautiful LOVED girl!!!!!! How the heck do you keep them so white....my cream and white girls always look dingy unless I let them out separately. They roll in the grass, dirt basically anything they can play in (they are bathed weekly). What is your secret?


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday Stella!!!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Carley's Mom said:


> My girl turned 8 years old today too ! They share a Birthday! No wonder they are so much alike. I love your whites, I wish my cream girl was white. She just looks dirty all the time. Happy Birthday Stella and Carley !


Oh how wonderful!! Yes, that explains it  I love Carley!! Happy birthdy to that pretty girl too!

Thank you for your compliment..my secret is to only take photos of them when they are clean..lol

But seriously Stella is VERY white..Madonna can look dingy at times and her bracelets often look dirty. But mine dont really like to roll in the grass..they stay inside except when I go out and play with them or they go potty. We go gor walks but only their feet get dirty..Madonna looks very white when bathed and for about 2 or 3 days but if her hair starts to curl up it doesnt reflect the light the same I guess. Straight hair looks much whiter I think


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday beautiful Stella!

Are you sure she's 10 years and not 10 months?


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Welcome to the double digits Stella! She is very playful for ten...which is great to see.

Carley's mom...Carley is a very nice blue in your photo...

Happy Birthday Girls.


----------



## sillyspoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Stella!!!! :birthday::birthday::birthday:


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you...LOVE that atility photo of Chloe


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Stella! She is gorgeoous and looks like a pup!!


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Happy Birthday Stella!*

Happy Birthday Gorgeous Stella! You, too, Madonna---we don't want you to feel left out! Keep playing with your toys and enjoying life to its fullest, for all of us....

Happy Birthday!

HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Happy birthday lovely girl!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

:birthday: Stella !

You always look _stellar_ in your photos.

You are elegant and fun at the same time ... great combo.

Live It Up, Beautiful Girl !


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

happy belated! she is so fun to watch!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh HAPPY bIRTHDAY sTELLA - SHE IS JUST BEAUTIFUL - LOOKS MORE LIKE ONE THAN 10! I LOVE THAT HAIRCUT - WHAT IS IT CALLED?


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Happy birthday carly too!!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STELLA! She certainly does not act like a senior! 
Such pretty girls you have 

Happy Birthday to Carley too


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday to both Stella and Carley! May you both have many, many, many more years of playful fun with you families. ♥


----------



## Russell (Oct 8, 2012)

​Happy Birthday
She looks amazing.
Gorgeous girl


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Happy birthday to a very pretty girl!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday! She is so cute! Love the spinning Madonna did in the video lol. I always enjoy your videos!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

:birthday: to a Very Beautiful Girl! Hope she had a Wonderful Day!
Hugs & Licks! :kiss: :hug: 
Sylvia and the Girls!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

tokipoke said:


> Happy Birthday! She is so cute! Love the spinning Madonna did in the video lol. I always enjoy your videos!


Oh yea...we LOVE the spinning Madonna does!! lol

  

Hehehehe..thanks for all the wishes from everyone!!


----------

